# Tokyo - Orchid Dome 2009



## ORG (Feb 11, 2009)

Here the first pictures from the Tokyo Orchid Dome Show, the praparation of the show.
















Plants from *Paphanatics*






_*Paphiopedilum rothschildianum*_






When there is interest then I will publish some pictures more i the ext days.

Best greetings from Tokyo

Olaf


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Olaf! :clap: 

There is interest. promise.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 11, 2009)

It looks so great!!!!!! Thank you Olaf!!!! PLZ keep us posted...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2009)

More, more, please!! :drool:


----------



## John M (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you Olaf! Yes please; more photos please!


----------



## Elena (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you and yes, please, more photos! :clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 11, 2009)

wow... that seems to become a fantastic show!! yes, please, mor ephotos...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2009)

Keep them coming Olaf!


----------



## paphioland (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pic


----------



## raymond (Feb 11, 2009)

more photos please! for the pleasure of our eyes:rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :drool:


----------



## Ernie (Feb 11, 2009)

Keep 'em coming boss!!!

-Ernie


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 11, 2009)

You said it Ernie. Please, keep them coming.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 11, 2009)

wow that looks like quite an undertaking, awesome pics, love the roth, thanks and keep 'em coming, we appreciate it.

Forrest


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you Olaf!!!


Ramon


----------



## emydura (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW. Unbelieveable. Encore please.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2009)

Your pictures take us places we can't go otherwise. Yes, please keep posting them, Olaf. Thanks.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yes, more photos please Olaf.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2009)

Amazing pictures. I'd love to see more.


----------



## T.paph (Feb 12, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2009)

yes please keep us up-dated with pics. of this super event!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Feb 12, 2009)

Here some pictures more






From a german Exhibitor *Paphiopedilum **Lippewunder*











Giant well presented _Phalaenopsis_





and Vandaflowers as an umbrella






Best greetings perhaps in the evining some more

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

WOW!!!! Wherever you look, there are orchids!!!! A paradise...


----------



## Hera (Feb 12, 2009)

The Japanese always do things in a very big way. Very nice pics. Just curious if there was a big Neo turn out? Or do they save them for a separate show.


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

wow!! this seems to be a very nice exhibition!! 
Thank you Olaf, don't hesitate to post other photos ! ;-)


----------



## ORG (Feb 12, 2009)

Here the next

Cattleya in trade










Lycasten without name






Lycasten in trade





Phalaenopsis wedding






Some birds

















Later more

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Feb 12, 2009)

And the next Paphis





_Paphiopedilum charlesworthii_ alba





_Paphiopedilum delenatii_ forma _alba_





_Paphiopedilum fairrieanum_ miwith a little bit purpur i the dorsal sepal





Paphiopedilum Norito Hasegawa X emersonii





_Paphiopedilum spicerianum_















_Paphiopedilum rothschildianum_ x _angthong _ alba





_Sophronitis coccinea_





_Phalaenopsis schilleriana_


It is not possible to make pictures of the best plants, but perhaps after the judging tomorrow.
Or perhaps you have seen now enough pictures from Tokyo

Bets greetings

Olaf


----------



## paphioland (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks keep them coming


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

woooow!!! this is just crazy !!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the tour....!!!! So great to be there...!!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG, this looks like The Superlative !!!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Feb 12, 2009)

Holy smokes!!! MORE! 

Flowers with Elizabethan collars are funny. Don't want them to chew their sutures out, right.  

-Ernie


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG.. This really is the ultimate orchid show... Just imagine the number of phal flowers used in that display.. Thanks for sharing, Olaf..


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Holy smokes!!! MORE!
> 
> Flowers with Elizabethan collars are funny. Don't want them to chew their sutures out, right.
> 
> -Ernie


:rollhappy:

I was wondering if they are selling only the flowers, or also the plants?

Displays are most impressive!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2009)

Once again, Phrag deficient! 




Thanx Olaf! Do you know why there is purple in the farries' dorsals!?


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sooooo drooling!!!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## Hien (Feb 12, 2009)

It is pure amazing.


----------



## rdhed (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the photos Olaf...keep them coming, please!

--Allen--


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, there's no subtlety here, is there? Like everyone else, I appreciate the post. I'm especially enjoying the stellar individual paphs and am looking forward to seeing more of the best.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 13, 2009)

The displays are sooooo over the top! :clap: :clap: :clap:
How about that cage of paphs. How cool. 

If you don't mind Olaf, keep 'em coming!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 13, 2009)

Olaf, 

I am 'greenpaph' with envy!
Someday to the Tokyo Dome show for me too!

Thank you so much for the pictures!

Craig


----------



## T.paph (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for the pictures. 
More pics. please.


----------



## ORG (Feb 13, 2009)

Here now the Champions of the show

*Lycaste  Shoalhaven 'Yoko's Delight' *
Champion Tokyo 2009







*Paphiopedilum rothschildianum LK. Emperor* 
2nd Champion






*Schomburgkia superbiens 'Kawano'*
3rd Champion Tokyo 2009






And here 3 more interesting plants

*Guarisophleya  Mine Gold 'OC' Tokyo 2009*






*Paphiopedilum fairrieanum*






*Paphiopedilum  Franz Glanz*
_armeniacum _ X _emersonii _ 
Tokyo 2009






A special prize get
*Phragmipedium kovachii*
from Victor Arias






Perhaps I have more time tomorrow for more pictures

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hien (Feb 13, 2009)

maybe, you could take a overview photo from those stadium seats looking down to the exhibition so we can appreciate how immense the whole show is.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2009)

Slippers 2nd to a lycaste!?!?  

 Oh well, thanx for sharing!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 13, 2009)

Amazing shots, Olaf! :drool: 

You wouldn't happen to take a picture of the entire kovachii plant, would you?


----------



## Elena (Feb 13, 2009)

:drool: :smitten: :clap: I'm lost for words 

Once again, Thank You for the pictures!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Slippers 2nd to a lycaste!?!?
> 
> Oh well, thanx for sharing!



I agree!!! great roth, and schomb., but fairrieanum is super!! Jean


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty spectacular--just stating the obvious there! And of course the slippers are great, but that lycaste is in fact superb too...very elegant. I like the fact that they don't necessarily feel the need to crown the largest plant in the show.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 13, 2009)

:drool: thanks for sharing!
I've gotta go to Japan for this one day!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting these photos. Incredible!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 13, 2009)

They are all absolutely amazing! The Lycaste is truly deserving of the award, it is superior.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Slippers 2nd to a lycaste!?!?
> 
> Oh well, thanx for sharing!



By the photo which is not the best judging tool, I can see why the Lycaste won. That is one supurb Lycaste. BTW, that P. fairrieanum is beyond description and the P. roth', well, I hate them, that should be in my greenhouse.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> By the photo which is not the best judging tool, I can see why the Lycaste won. That is one supurb Lycaste. BTW, that P. fairrieanum is beyond description and the P. roth', well, I hate them, that should be in my greenhouse.



:rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for those pictures! The grand champion is very deserving. I love the way how they curl the leaves in an ikebana style to enhance the beauty of the plant as a whole. :clap::drool:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 13, 2009)

Somewhere hiding is my painting of my own lovely brassavola that was juried in. It's not remotely over the top though, just true to my own aesthetics. Second year in a row for me to be there in absentia!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy cow!! Those fairrieanums look so plastic-ky...  Totally drool-worthy roth and lycaste...


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 14, 2009)

Just Spectacular!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!:drool::clap::drool:


Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome!!! Just breathtaking!! :clap:


----------



## ORG (Feb 14, 2009)

Now some more, not so many Paphs

The judging starts

















Here the judging committee





The Champion





The owner of the Champion Dr. Masahiro Saitoh






and his trophy






He won also the last year this price

Opening ceremony















Lycaste





Cymbidium





Cymbidium goeringii









Cymbidium goeringii 'Benimaro'

Tomorrow more. I have a lot more pictures

Olaf


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in love with the goeringii...little flames. So beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2009)

What a huge show -- it must take days just to walk through it, much less stop and study each display!


----------



## orchidmaven (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been enjoying your photos and I am thrilled each day that you post more! Thank you Olaf.

Cheers!

Theresa


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! It's such a huge place. Thanks Olaf.


----------



## ORG (Feb 15, 2009)

Here some more pictures






*Megaclinium platyrhachys*






*Doritaenopsis  Taida Salu 'Alisan'*






_Laelia lundii_ forma _alba_











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for those supplementary pict. Olaf!!!! Never heard of Megaclinium platyrhachys before, but monster plant; and of course super Laelia lundii alba!!!! (I have a normal lundii with 5 small flowers this year; I am really envious)! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you very much Olaf!!! :clap:


Ramon


----------



## ORG (Feb 15, 2009)

Here some Paph






_Paphiopedilum fairrieanum_






_Paphiopedilum _ Fumi's Delight 'Hide'
_armeniacum _ X _micranthum_






_Paphiopedilum _ Green Window 'Stone'






_Paphiopedilum _ Brandy Lynn 'Jamboree Giant'






_Paphiopedilum _ Amber Shell 'Vi-Kamoaawa'

And two Phrags






_Phragmipedium _ Bell Houge Point






Phragmipedium Elizabeth Castle'Hide' 
Memoria Dick Clements X Hanne Popow 

Best greetings from Toyo

Olaf


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2009)

wow... 
thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanx Olaf, I can't believe that Laelia lundii didn't get a prize!


----------



## jblanford (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Olaf....That show was awesome, I keep going back to see if I missed anything. Jim.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 15, 2009)

Yet more excellent pictures. Thank you Olaf.

Craig


----------



## GuRu (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Olaf,

All of your photos are most impressive and informative. 
Although to create an 'all genus show winner' and award it with such a valuable car is very subjective. If I had to choose I had chosen the magnificiant P.rothschildianum or the gorgeous P. fairrianum but alas nobody asked me.  

Best regards from cold and snowy Germany, rudolf


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

The Champion





The owner of the Champion Dr. Masahiro Saitoh






and his trophy






He won also the last year this price


Olaf[/QUOTE]

So he has two of them now! He is also a doctor which I think don't need another one. Just so lucky!


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Simply gorgeous, Olaf.. thanks very much for sharing..  Wow! A Merz for a prize..? If only they had that in my local shows.. 

Jean, if I'm not mistaken, the Megaclinium was formerly known as Bulbo purpureorachis from Africa..


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 16, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> .....
> Jean, if I'm not mistaken, the Megaclinium was formerly known as Bulbo purpureorachis from Africa..



Thanks Li, you are right! crazy small flowers!!! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 16, 2009)

Fantastic! They have brought the Lycaste hybrids a long way!


----------



## ORG (Feb 17, 2009)

I would send some pictures more, but in my hotel in Bangkok I cannot go online. So I am sitting in a Interent Cafe and cannot bring the pictures from my computer here.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## British Bulldog (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Olaf.
Nice of you to send the photos to show members.
I exhibited for 10 years until 1998, then I was there last year. Surprised how much smaller it was to the original days.
I hear on the grapevine that next year might be the last due to the downturn in finances.
It has always been one of the worlds top shows.
Happy memories of many Japanese friends.
Paul


----------



## Jorch (Feb 17, 2009)

really?? I better book the flight after they announce the show date in 2010 so I won't miss it!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 17, 2009)

Olaf...thank you for taking the time to share these! Beautiful!


----------



## Roly0217 (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW !!! Those are some gorgeous photos !!!!! I'm drooling over them. The shows here are nothing compared to that. Thanks again for the photos !!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed some incredible specimens there - the fairrieanum and rhothschildianum are beyond imagination. I'm sure most western growers would be amazed at the value of those little C. goeringii, especially large clumps with high quality flowers - anywhere from $300 and up to...? 

On the whole though, I find these huge shows to be really over the top, especially the massive displays of hybrid Phals, Catts, Paphs, Dendrobs, and so on. Impressive at some level, but more like the Rose Bowl Parade rather than an orchid show.

Having said that, thanks so much for the photo tour Olaf. One day I'll fork over the ¥¥¥ to make it up to this show.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> One day I'll fork over the ¥¥¥ to make it up to this show.


...and there you are in Japan!!!


----------



## berrywoodson (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for sharing. Unbelievable!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> ...and there you are in Japan!!!



That's true Dot, but I'd still have to fork over something like $400 for just a couple days and that's not including any plants I'd like to get. Travel in Japan is expensive, so I don't travel very much except locally.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That's true Dot, but I'd still have to fork over something like $400 for just a couple days and that's not including any plants I'd like to get. Travel in Japan is expensive, so I don't travel very much except locally.


I should have included the poke icon, Tom. I've been to Japan, and have an idea of the distance and cost of travel there. So now you can chide me for not going to the Slipper Forum (or any other show in the US, for that matter!).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2009)

Going to orchid shows is a luxury, hopefully vendors can write off the expense.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

... I hope I can visit Japan one day...!!!


----------

